# Fragrance oils in sugar scrubs



## Hendejm (Dec 14, 2018)

probably a stupid question....how can I tell which fragrance oils are safe for use on the skin?  I don’t want to use something that will cause a reaction. I’ve looked online but can’t find an answer. Please and thanks!


----------



## Relle (Dec 14, 2018)

The suppliers have on each fragrance oil if it is body safe or not.
eg. https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/aloha-fragrance-oil  scroll down.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 14, 2018)

Relle said:


> The suppliers have on each fragrance oil if it is body safe or not.
> eg. https://www.naturesgardencandles.com/aloha-fragrance-oil  scroll down.


Thanks so much!  I normally use Nurture Soap fragrances because they don’t seem so overpowering as Bramblberry’s and I like their free shipping. I couldn’t find what you were referencing - but thanks to you I found it!


----------



## marc1 (Dec 15, 2018)

For Nurture Soap there is a link on the fragrance oil page for the IFRA document, which gives maximum safe usage levels by product type.  Note that this is only safety, and not feasibility - if it says 50% for soap it does not mean that you should use it at that level, nor does it mean that the soap would be able to hold that much fragrance.  They also have a fragrance calculator that takes into account practical considerations along with the safety.  You can also contact the company that is selling the product.


----------



## Hendejm (Dec 15, 2018)

marc1 said:


> For Nurture Soap there is a link on the fragrance oil page for the IFRA document, which gives maximum safe usage levels by product type.  Note that this is only safety, and not feasibility - if it says 50% for soap it does not mean that you should use it at that level, nor does it mean that the soap would be able to hold that much fragrance.  They also have a fragrance calculator that takes into account practical considerations along with the safety.  You can also contact the company that is selling the product.


That’s great info/insight!  Thank you!!


----------

